# On guard auto reverser slowing train down?



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Has anyone else had a problem where they installed an auto reverser cb in a loop and had their trains slow down alot while in the loop and then accelerate once out? The reverser is installed directly to the main bus, with 16 gauge sub bus connections to the rails. I used my Fluke meter and my voltage at the rails is identical in the loop as it is outside the loop. 

Possibly a voltage loss through the reverser?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i've yet to install my, but...
to acuuratley capture the square wave DCC voltage special circuit is highly recomended (the link keeps evading me at the moment, i will look in bookmarks once home ). does your AR module heat up at all ? would b a sign of power loss. which one you using ?


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

tankist said:


> i've yet to install my, but...
> to acuuratley capture the square wave DCC voltage special circuit is highly recomended (the link keeps evading me at the moment, i will look in bookmarks once home ). does your AR module heat up at all ? would b a sign of power loss. which one you using ?


 Nope, doesn't heat up at all, and the red led has never come on, and the green one pops on as it should when it reverses the circuit. It works perfectly, just the engines slow down on it. I have it wired exactly as the manual says to do it. It's the On Guard AR-CB


----------

